# The town got bypassed just to save 10 minutes of driving.



## Andrew___

May I ask how we could say:

*The town got bypassed just to save 10 minutes of driving.*

For example, if a government introduces a new highway, which has the effect of bypassing a town.

Really grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## HBZ55

My try:
tamma i5tira9o al-9aryati li ta9liSi moddati assiya9ati bi 10 da9a2i9.
I couldn't think of any better translations for bypassed and save.


----------



## Andrew___

Many thanks my friend.

May I ask you to write this in Arabic letters, as I was a little confused by some words.

Many thanks,
Andrew


----------



## HBZ55

تم اختراق القرية لتقليص مدة السياقة ب10 دقائق.
A somehow literal English translation would be: The bypassing of the village was done to decrease the driving time by 10 minutes.
I think someone else would be able to give you a better translation of your sentence.


----------



## Josh_

What do you think of these, guys?:

لقد تم سلوك/سُلِك الطريق حول المدينة (بدل سلوك الطريق عبر المدينة) من أجل تقليص 10 دقائق من مدة السفر 

Or:

لقد تمّ مجاوزة/تجاوَز المدينة من أجل تقليص مدة السفر بـ10 دقائق

The passive voice is not as common in Arabic as it is in English, so here are some active versions:


لقد سلكنا طريقا حول المدينة (بدل سلوك الطريق عبر المدينة) من أجل تقليص 10 دقائق من مدة السفر 

Or:

لقد جاوزنا المدينة من أجل تقليص مدة السفر بـ10 دقائق


I imagine there must be a word to refer to a bypass road.  In Cairo they built a road that sort of goes around the city (sometimes called a belt loop road in English) whose purpose is to alleviate traffic by offering a bypass.  I can remember hearing about it when I was there, but I cannot remember what they called it.  Perhaps the name would lend us a clue.

Edited to add:  I also wanted to add that in Egyptian the expression  اختصر الطريق means "to (take a) shortcut."  Looking it up on line it appears to be used that way in MSA as well.  So, even though it is not exactly the same thing as "bypass" perhaps we could say:

اختصرنا الطريق حول المدينة...ـ


----------



## cherine

HBZ55 said:


> تم اختراق القرية لتقليص مدة السياقة ب10 دقائق.


I have to disagree with 2 words:
اختراق gives the opposite meaning, in a way, because it's *going through* the town, not bypassing it.
سياقة is not fuS7a. We do say sewaa2a سواقة in Egypt, but it's not fuS7a either. The correct term is qiyaada قيادة .
Other than that, your sentence it perfect.


Josh_ said:


> What do you think of these, guys?:
> 
> لقد تم سلوك/سُلِك الطريق حول المدينة (بدل سلوك الطريق عبر المدينة) من أجل تقليص 10 دقائق من مدة السفر
> 
> Or:
> 
> لقد تمّ مجاوزة/تجاوَز المدينة من أجل تقليص مدة السفر بـ10 دقائق


They're correct, Josh, although سلوك is better be replaced by تم اتخاذ/شق ittikhaaz= taken, shaqq=dug (we say "to dig a road", right?).


> The passive voice is not as common in Arabic as it is in English, so here are some active versions:
> لقد سلكنا طريقا حول المدينة (بدل سلوك الطريق عبر المدينة) من أجل تقليص 10 دقائق من مدة السفر
> 
> Or:
> 
> لقد جاوزنا المدينة من أجل تقليص مدة السفر بـ10 دقائق


جاوزنا المدينة we passed by it.
تجاوزنا المدينة we bypassed it.



> I imagine there must be a word to refer to a bypass road. In Cairo they built a road that sort of goes around the city (sometimes called a belt loop road in English) whose purpose is to alleviate traffic by offering a bypass. I can remember hearing about it when I was there, but I cannot remember what they called it. Perhaps the name would lend us a clue.


That one is called الطريق الدائري it goes around Cairo.


Here's my suggestions:

تم تجاوز المدينة لاختصار مدة القيادة بعشرة دقائق.
تم تجاوز المدينة لاختصار عشرة دقائق من مدة/زمن القيادة.


----------



## Andrew___

Many thanks Cherine and Josh for your nice suggestions.


cherine said:


> Here's *are* my suggestions:



Cherine, you have learnt this small mistake from native English people, no doubt.


----------



## HBZ55

@cherine:
I've actually understand the word "bypass" wrong. I didn't look for an equivalent in Arabic, but I looked at the sentence and said to myself: Initially it was a road that went around the city, but then, they made another road that went through the city which saved people 10 minutes. 
I now realise that it was not the actual meaning of the sentence.
And about siya9a, it actually seems fus7a to me.


----------



## Josh_

You're welcome Andrew.  

And thanks, Cherine, for the corrections and the name of the road.  I guess that the name would not have helped us after all.  I had an inkling that the road had just a simple name that would not help and lo and behold, it is so.


----------



## elroy

I don't think تجاوز is clear enough in this context.

A bypass road, at least in "Palestinian/Israeli MSA," is a طريق التفافية, so you could say something like

تم بناء/شق طريق التفافية حول البلدة فقط لتوفير عشر دقائق من مدة السياقة

In Palestinian/Israeli MSA (hmmm...I think I may start referring to this as PIMSA ), سياقة is _the_ word that is used for "driving" if there is no object. Without an object, قيادة means "leadership" to us.  Anyway, I'm very skeptical about the claim that سياقة is not MSA.

I'm surprised no one suggested توفير for "save." That's the most literal translation, and it's totally idiomatic and natural. Or is توفير وقت another PIMSAism? 

Finally, Cherine, I can't believe you wrote عشرة دقائق.


----------



## londonmasri

Josh_ said:


> Edited to add: I also wanted to add that in Egyptian the expression اختصر الطريق means "to (take a) shortcut." Looking it up on line it appears to be used that way in MSA as well. So, even though it is not exactly the same thing as "bypass" perhaps we could say:
> 
> اختصرنا الطريق حول المدينة...ـ


 
Thanks for this Josh, just to confirm the prononciation -
is it:

_ekhtaSarna-T-Taree2   (we tooka  shortcut)_
_3aawez akhtaSer eTTaree2_ (I want to take a shortcut)


----------



## Josh_

Almost right -- the present is يِختِصِر, (_yikhtiSir_) with all _kasras_. The first person would therefore be _akhtiSir_.

Also, I would transliterate طريق as _Tarii2_, as the 'ee' is commonly reserved for another sound (the 'ay' is "may," such as in the word for house -- beet).


----------



## londonmasri

Thanks, Josh.

I get what you mean about the different sounds - beet and Taree2.


----------



## cherine

Andrew___ said:


> Many thanks Cherine and Josh for your nice suggestions.
> Cherine, you have learnt this small mistake from native English people, no doubt.


You're welcome, Andrew. And, don't worry, the reason of that mistake is that I was going to write one sentence, then added the other one and forgot to edit my text accordingly. 



elroy said:


> I don't think تجاوز is clear enough in this context.
> 
> A bypass road, at least in "Palestinian/Israeli MSA," is a طريق التفافية, so you could say something like
> 
> تم بناء/شق طريق التفافية حول البلدة فقط لتوفير عشر دقائق من مدة السياقة


So, it's like the الطريق الدائري in Egypt. In this case, maybe we can say:
 تم شق طريق يدور حول المدينة لتوفير.... 


> In Palestinian/Israeli MSA (hmmm...I think I may start referring to this as PIMSA), سياقة is _the_ word that is used for "driving" if there is no object. Without an object, قيادة means "leadership" to us. Anyway, I'm very skeptical about the claim that سياقة is not MSA.


We'll need to check this. I doubt its being فصحى because the verb is: ساق - يسوق and so, I think the maSdar should either be ٍَسَوْق or سِواقة , I don't see why -or where from- we get the yaa2 ٍسياقة.


> I'm surprised no one suggested توفير for "save." That's the most literal translation, and it's totally idiomatic and natural.


Excellent! You're right, of course.


> Finally, Cherine, I can't believe you wrote عشرة دقائق.


 I can't believe it either!  This will should teach me to review my posts before hitting "submit". 


londonmasri said:


> I get what you mean about the different sounds - beet and Taree2.


If you get the difference, why do you transliterate the two different sounds the same way?


----------



## Josh_

Out of curiosity, how would you guys translate Andrew's original sentence *-- *_The town got bypassed just to save 10 minutes of driving_ -- which in and of itself makes no reference to any roads being built?


----------



## cherine

I suggest:
 تم تخطِّي/تجاوُز المدينة لتوفير عشر دقائق من زمن القيادة/السواقة/السياقة.


----------



## Josh_

Thanks.  So I was not wrong in using تجاوُز.  By the way, I originally thought of توفير, but got confused and mistakenly assumed that it only meant "save" in dialect.


----------



## londonmasri

cherine said:


> If you get the difference, why do you transliterate the two different sounds the same way?


 
 
I meant I get what he meant, _not_ that I already knew the difference before he told me .


duh! just got what you meant!D) my bad.


----------



## elroy

سياقة is the only مصدر listed here.  I guess it's just an exception.  Interestingly enough, we say سواقة in Palestinian Arabic, as in Egyptian.

Again, I don't think تجاوز is clear enough here.  To me, it just means "going past," whether that includes driving through the town or bypassing it.  For example, you could say لقد تجاوزنا حدود المدينة وسنصل بيتك خلال خمس دقائق; this says nothing about where we drove before we crossed the city limits.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I think it can mean bypass in some contexts; example:
 
لقد تجاوز مديره المباشر وتقدم بطلبه مباشرة إلى المدير العام
 
I've also heard it used in this way in colloquial. 
 
Your example: لقد تجاوزنا حدود المدينة , I think you mean لقد اجتزنا حدود المدينة, not تجاوزنا. I would use تجاوزنا to mean "we passed by and now it's behind us"; but to pass through, I would use اجتزنا, whether in colloquial or fus7a.


----------

